# 6 ohm receiver w/ 3 ohm speakers



## Guest

Hey, so I've got a sony str-k9900p receiver. It puts out 140 watts x 6 channels plus a subwoofer at I think, 6 ohms. I've got a set of 5 sony speakers at 142 watts at 3 ohms. My question is, can I do this? Am I supposed to be hooking up a 6 ohm receiver with 3 ohm speakers? I've been told that its okay but not advisable because it can overpower the receiver. If that's the case, what can I do to protect the receiver? Ohm converters? If those exist. Or will it be okay as long as I keep the receiver well ventilated? Thanks for the help in advance.

-Derek


----------



## superchad

might be too tough a load for a Sony unit, many amps double power at half the ohms (100 watts at 8ohm= 200 watts at 4ohms) but an old Sony may not be capable, what are the speakers sensitivity? if they are in the low to mid 90's you may get lucky. BTW there is a device that changes the Ohm value an amp see's it is by Paul Speltz and its called an "Auto Former" I believe. This product is used by owners of tough to drive speakers like Magnepan for example but to be honest you would probably serve yourself better by buying a better Reciever or adding a more robust amp, but again the Sony may not have "Pre-Outs"........something you cant do without if you want to add outboard amps.


----------



## jackfish

Are there any model numbers on the back of the Sony speakers? Please provide all information written on the back of the speakers. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Alright, well would I be okay if I just got some different speakers at say, 6 or 8 ohms? And I don't know what the sensitivity to speakers are. All it says on the back is "magnetically sheilded type" and "rated impedance: 3 ohms." Here are the model numbers:

The model #'s for the speakers are:
Center Speaker Model # SS-CT71
Front Right # SS=TS72
Front Left # SS-TS72
Surround Left # SS-TS71
Surround Right # SS-TS71
The model # for the subwoofer is:
SS-WS71


----------



## superchad

I can safely guess if thats all info on speakers they are **** so replace them.


----------



## tonyvdb

Those speakers are meant to be used by the Sony Home theater in a box system using them on another receiver will not work very well and will cause damage. 3ohm speakers driven hard will overheat the receivers amp.


----------



## Mike P.

Your speakers are from the SONY DAV-HDZ235 home theater system.

http://item.express.ebay.com/Consum...QQptdiZ210QQddiZ945QQadiZ944QQcmdZExpressItem

There are better choices.


----------



## jackfish

They are junk speakers. The fronts, center and surrounds only have 2 5/8" full range drivers (no better than a cheap clock radio) in them and the subwoofer contains a 6 3/8" driver. Plus as was pointed out they are designed for a in-the-box system that operates at 3 ohms. You probably can't give them away.

Get some decent 8 ohm speakers and you will be OK with that receiver. However, even the receiver is suspect as it is rated at 140 wpc into 6 ohms at 1 Khz and 10% THD and that is probably not with all channels driven. A very weak unit.


----------



## ranbunctious

I too thought my new purchase of 5 Sony surround speakers was a bust. Every speaker was labeled 3 ohms. I checked them with an ohm meter and guess what??? They were ALL 4.5 ohms. Thank goodness. Be sure and check yours before you throw them away. I hooked them up to a 65 watt RMS receiver and really put the bass to them. They took it all without popping or clipping. Amazing what they can do with a 3 inch speaker.


----------

